# Brett Rogers vs. Kimbo Slice in October!!!!!



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bloodyelbow said:


> So much for the notion that Rogers wouldn't get a shot at Kimbo. Michael David Smith of AOL Fanhouse has the news:
> 
> If that was Rogers' attempt to hype himself up as the next opponent for Kimbo, it worked. Slice appeared on Dan Le Batard's radio show today and said he'll fight Rogers next, "probably in October."
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/6/6/547060/kimbo-v-brett-rogers-in-oc

Kimbo's getting KTFO!!!!!


----------



## quickneasycat1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Finally!!! An end to the Kimbo Hype Train!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I really think Roger will win this one but the concern is still there that Rogers unlike Thompson will keep the fight right were Kimbo wants it.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, finally! Oh boy, I'm going to enjoy this soooo much.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully this will play on CBS. I want Kimbo's loss to be on national television.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow, but really, I'm very surprised this fight is happening. I guess they dropped the ball with Kimbo after his terrible performance against JT.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I don't know if it's just me, but I've noticed that Rogers has sloppy striking. He better tighten up that stance coz Kimbo might sneak one in there and knock him out.:dunno:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd love to win this fight. I actually think kimbo could win this, but it would definately be whoever lands the first clean punch who wins.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

wafb said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I've noticed that Rogers has sloppy striking. He better tighten up that stance coz Kimbo might sneak one in there and knock him out.:dunno:


Kimbo's striking isn't exactly top notch either, plus Rogers has more power, Kimbo couldn't put away "glass jaw" Thompson.


----------



## quickneasycat1 (Feb 22, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> I'd love to win this fight. I actually think kimbo could win this, but it would definately be whoever lands the first clean punch who wins.


I completely agree. Now they could be setting Rogers up to be the "New Kimbo" given he knocks Kimbo out. I really don't think Kimbo stands much of a chance in this fight.


----------



## markrp (Jun 2, 2008)

*Brett RogersV Mark Racine Video*

Brett Rodgers will cause problems for Kimbo...

http://freemma.110mb.com/other/Brett_Rogers.htm


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I would love to see him Ko Kimbo. I definitely don't want to see this hype train continue.


----------



## bwilson47 (Jun 1, 2008)

It's funny that at one time some people were really seriously considering Kimbo vs. Chuck Liddell as a possible matchup and we are now to the point were most of us now think a nobody named Brett Rogers will KO Kimbo, I would love to see it.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

The Thompson fight showed that even Kimbo's supposed strength, his striking, wasn't that great. I can not WAIT for Rogers to thrash Kimbo. It won't stop the Kimbo hype, lord knows Shaw won't give up that easy, but it will cut down on it at least.

Of course then we'll have to deal with the Rogers hype. 

Rogers would beat Fedor, no question. Fedor is overrated. - Gary Shaw

Rogers vs. God? Are you kidding me, that fight would be a waste of time, Rogers by KO in round 1. - Gary Shaw


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd rather deal with the Rogers hype instead of the Kimbo hype. I'm going to enjoy a lot watching Kimbo's beard flying into the 3rd row when Rogers KHTFO.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Pyros said:


> I'd rather deal with the Rogers hype instead of the Kimbo hype. I'm going to enjoy a lot watching Kimbo's beard flying into the 3rd row when Rogers KHTFO.


out of all kimbo haters on here.. you sound the most bitter hahah, its funny.

go kimbo, redeem urself after ur pathetic performance with JT.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

ralphbenjamin said:


> out of all kimbo haters on here.. you sound the most bitter hahah, its funny.
> 
> go kimbo, redeem urself after ur pathetic performance with JT.


Yup I'm really bitter, but I'm going to be very satisfied when Kimbo gets KTFO.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> Hopefully this will play on CBS. I want Kimbo's loss to be on national television.


Me too!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Of course then we'll have to deal with the Rogers hype.
> 
> Rogers would beat Fedor, no question. Fedor is overrated. - Gary Shaw
> 
> Rogers vs. God? Are you kidding me, that fight would be a waste of time, Rogers by KO in round 1. - Gary Shaw



:happy04:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Forgive me if I'm not exactly excited for another Kimbo fight. I really don't care who he fights, whatever. :bored04:


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimbo via rigged fight


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am not a Kimbo by any stretch. In fact I think he belongs in WWE. Brett Rogers looked lilke s*it IMO and i can see him getting knocked out. Not that Kimbo didnt. Why dont they make Kimbo fight a decent figher and end this circus once and for all.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> I am not a Kimbo by any stretch. In fact I think he belongs in WWE. Brett Rogers looked lilke s*it IMO and i can see him getting knocked out. Not that Kimbo didnt. Why dont they make Kimbo fight a decent figher and end this circus once and for all.


I believe you pretty much answered your own question.


----------



## Cmoazz (Jun 11, 2008)

I first saw Rogers at the Kimbo vs Tank fight here in Miami. Hes def a good slugger like Kimbo, Im not sure if Rogers can knock out Kimbo, and like they said we dont know the chin strength of Rogers. It will be an intense fight that can go either way IMO.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Cmoazz said:


> I first saw Rogers at the Kimbo vs Tank fight here in Miami. Hes def a good slugger like Kimbo, Im not sure if Rogers can knock out Kimbo, and like they said we dont know the chin strength of Rogers. It will be an intense fight that can go either way IMO.


We know the chin strength of Thompson though and even though he's made a career of being knocked out in the first round Kimbo couldn't finish him until round three and that "finish" was questionable. We also know Kimbo can't go more than one round without gassing. Rogers might have lousy cardio too but I'll bet it is better than Kimbo.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Drogo said:


> We know the chin strength of Thompson though and even though he's made a career of being knocked out in the first round Kimbo couldn't finish him until round three and that "finish" was questionable. We also know Kimbo can't go more than one round without gassing. Rogers might have lousy cardio too but I'll bet it is better than Kimbo.


what would make you think that at all? both fights we've seen of rogers has been done in first round early.. he could gas just as quickly, who knows. only one way to find out.. we'll see in october.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

mattandbenny said:


> I'd love to win this fight. I actually think kimbo could win this, but it would definately be whoever lands the first clean punch who wins.


What makes you say that?? How many clean punches did Kimbo land on James Thompson?? Millions.



bwilson47 said:


> and we are now to the point were most of us now think a nobody named Brett Rogers will KO Kimbo, I would love to see it.


I think most people who knew anything about MMA figured that the "nobody named Brett Rogers" is favourite to beat Kimbo a while back.



Pyros said:


> Yup I'm really bitter, but I'm going to be very satisfied when Kimbo gets KTFO.


What's Kimbo doing wrong apart from training his ass off?? Oh wait, he's not doing anything wrong.



GKY said:


> Kimbo via rigged fight


Lame.



nicknj53 said:


> Why dont they make Kimbo fight a decent figher and end this circus once and for all.


Do you need to ask that question??
Moneh Moneh Moneh $$$


@ ralphbenjamin - repped, there is no reason to be confident that Rogers cardio is better than Kimbo's.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

ralphbenjamin said:


> what would make you think that at all? both fights we've seen of rogers has been done in first round early.. he could gas just as quickly, who knows. only one way to find out.. we'll see in october.


Because Kimbo's cardio is terrible and I think it is well below that of the average MMA fighter. Even if Rogers' was below average it would still be better than Kimbo's. 

I don't think we will find out though, I doubt the fight will last long enough. I think Rogers will finish him in the first round.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

nicknj53 said:


> I am not a Kimbo by any stretch. In fact I think he belongs in WWE.


In the W.W.E.???? As What???? The *ReIncarnation* of Bad News Brown?????












ROTFLMAO


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> What's Kimbo doing wrong apart from training his ass off?? Oh wait, he's not doing anything wrong.


Mmm, let me think, calling out fighters like Chuck Lidell to street fights, for example? :confused02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Pyros said:


> Mmm, let me think, calling out fighters like Chuck Lidell to street fights, for example? :confused02:


Fair enough, I haven't seen that - it sounds lame as mushrooms, is there a vid of this?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Fair enough, I haven't seen that - it sounds lame as mushrooms, is there a vid of this?


Search the forum there was a thread about this not that long ago and I think it had a vid too.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Fair enough, I haven't seen that - it sounds lame as mushrooms, is there a vid of this?


http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...kimbo+liddell&ei=ip5RSL-EGZny4QLsypS7DA&hl=en


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL so where does he belong?


----------

